# FREE SF Short Story Trilogy!-Rogue Hunter: Gaia by Kevis Hendrickson



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce the members of this board to my science fiction short story trilogy entitled Rogue Hunter: Gaia. The first installment of the revamped Rogue Hunter series begins with Into the Abyss and is followed by Intruder and Legacy. _Into the Abyss_ can be downloaded to your Kindle for *FREE* at Amazon.

Don't have a Kindle? Click here to download Into the Abyss for FREE from your favorite ebook retailer.

*Intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr pursues a dangerous fugitive in possession of a mysterious, but deadly weapon. Zyra must recapture this weapon before it is unleashed upon the unsuspecting people of the galaxy. The hunt begins! Book 1 of 3. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis--

Congratulations on the new trilogy! And thanks for the freebie!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kevis--
> 
> Congratulations on the new trilogy! And thanks for the freebie!


Thanks, Betsy. My pleasure.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm happy to announce that Amazon is currently offering my science fiction short story trilogy *Rogue Hunter: Gaia* for FREE. No telling how long these titles will be free, so visit the links below to download your complimentary copies of the entire Gaia trilogy to your Kindle.

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, so I harassed Kevis to figure out if I needed to "buy" these since I already have Rogue Hunter, and he explained they are prequels, so I clicked. Be advised, these are indeed SHORT Stories. But the villianess is real cool!


Spoiler



disclaimer, i apparently inspired her...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Okay, so I harassed Kevis to figure out if I needed to "buy" these since I already have Rogue Hunter, and he explained they are prequels, so I clicked. Be advised, these are indeed SHORT Stories. But the villianess is real cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Every author should be so lucky as myself to have Scarlet watching his back. With but a wave of her magic wand, her royal coolness hath bequeathed upon the world a most especially cool villain in Molly Black. How cool? Scarlet's villain is so cool she has her own original theme song!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you haven't downloaded your *FREE* copies of my science fiction short story trilogy *Rogue Hunter: Gaia* to your Kindle, then head on over to Amazon via the links below. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy reading.

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy









P.S: Don't forget to check out my website to learn more about Rogue Hunter and the upcoming sequels.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For a quick dose of sci-fi action, visit the following links to download Rogue Hunter: Gaia for FREE!

_ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY_:

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still Free! 

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Love Space Opera? Download my short story trilogy Rogue Hunter: Gaia FREE!

_ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY_:

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA is still FREE. If you love old school space opera, download your copy of my trilogy here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For some old school space opera action, download your FREE copy of the entire Rogue Hunter: Gaia trilogy for your Kindle. While you're at it, you can download the novel-length sequel to the Gaia series, Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter, as well. Free book offer for Quest of the Hunter ends anytime now. So grab your free copy while you can.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My science fiction short story trilogy entitled Rogue Hunter: Gaia is available for FREE at Amazon. If you like laser guns, explosions, and feisty blonde heroines, don't hesitate to download the entire trilogy to your Kindle.

*For additional information about Rogue Hunter, visit my Website*.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're a fan of fast-paced, rock em sock em action stories in a futuristic setting, I invite you to download my science fiction short story trilogy entitled Rogue Hunter: Gaia. You can download all three books via the following links:

Into the Abyss

Intruder

Legacy


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Downloaded.  Thank you!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Steverino said:


> Downloaded. Thank you!


Enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For some slam bang sci-fi action, head on over to Amazon via the following links to download Rogue Hunter: Gaia to your Kindle for FREE!

_ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY_:

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Like your sci-fi stuffed full of explosions and laser guns? My science fiction short story trilogy *Rogue Hunter: Gaia* is available for *FREE* at Amazon. Strap on your rocketpack and click on the following links to download the trilogy today.

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy









P.S: Don't forget to check out my website to learn more about Rogue Hunter and the upcoming sequels.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Chick fights, lasers, explosions, green-skinned aliens and all of that out of this world good stuff wrapped up in a neat bow. Use the following links to download your FREE copy of my science fiction short story trilogy Rogue Hunter: Gaia.

Into the Abyss

Intruder

Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Rogue Hunter: Gaia is the introductory story to the Rogue Hunter saga. The release of the new sequel is looming, so familiarize yourself with the series and download all three books in the Rogue Hunter: Gaia trilogy to your Kindle for FREE!

Into the Abyss

Intruder

Legacy

For a little bit of extra fun, listen to the audio excerpts of the series at my website. Enjoy and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Reader review taken from Goodreads:*

_Okay. Book-plot inventory time!

Hot blond in tight leather and lingerie&#8230;check.

Full contact, anything goes WWE style, MMA Duke it out chick fight&#8230;Check.

Space ships, blasters, blue and green skinned aliens&#8230;check

Pirates&#8230;check

More pirates that happen to also be hot babes in skin tight leather and lingerie with dirty mouths&#8230;Check.

Dastardly wicked villianesque Army dude&#8230;check.

Cool grumpy old bastard Navy Admiral &#8230;Check.

Can we go back to the hot blond and the chick fight? Check!...or was that a "Check-shwing!" 
...New shelf-&#8230; guilty pleasure. _

*Download all three installments of Rogue Hunter: Gaia to your Kindle for FREE via the following links.*

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY:

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder











Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For some action-packed old school space opera, head on over to Amazon via the links below and download your *FREE* copy of my science fiction short story trilogy *Rogue Hunter: Gaia* to your Kindle.

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy









P.S: Don't forget to check out my website to learn more about Rogue Hunter and the upcoming sequels.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still fun and still free.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Download all three installments of Rogue Hunter: Gaia to your Kindle for FREE via the following links.*

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Gaia for FREE today.*

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Fun space romp for fans of old school space opera. Best part it's free! 

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A quick, fun space romp for fans of old school space opera. Strap on your jet pack and download your FREE copy of Rogue Hunter: Gaia today.

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Download your complimentary copy of Rogue Hunter Gaia trilogy today. The adventure begins with Book One 
Into the Abyss and is followed by Intruder and Legacy. _Into the Abyss_ can be downloaded to your Kindle for *FREE* at Amazon.

Don't have a Kindle? Click here to download Into the Abyss for FREE from your favorite ebook retailer.

*Intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr pursues a dangerous fugitive in possession of a mysterious, but deadly weapon. Zyra must recapture this weapon before it is unleashed upon the unsuspecting people of the galaxy. The hunt begins! Book 1 of 3. *


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

FREE sci-fi short story trilogy for your Kindle. Download at the following links. Happy Reading.

Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1: Into the Abyss









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #2: Intruder









Rogue Hunter: Gaia #3: Legacy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A quick, fun sci-fi read for your Kindle. Click on the following links to download your FREE copy of Rogue Hunter: Gaia.

ROGUE HUNTER: GAIA TRILOGY:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still fun and still free.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A fun, but also FREE sci-fi romp for your Kindle.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A FREE action-packed sci-fi adventure for your Kindle.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Download your *Free* copy of Rogue Hunter: Gaia trilogy today. It all begins in Book One Into the Abyss and is followed by Intruder and Legacy. Reader reviews are very much appreciated regardless of where they fall on the star rating scale. Hope to hear from you guys and thanks for your interest.


----------

